# European country with the hottest women



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

posting poll

pics will be posted later

feel free to share personal experiences and all that


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Seriously...


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

why what's wrong with the thread?


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Nothing wrong with it, though I think I saw a similar one in the Sex and Relationships thread.

*dons trusty female objectification hat*

In my personal experience it has been Spain. Italians were a little disappointing, I had heard a lot, though I practically fell in love with the woman who served me at an ice-cream shop. I haven't been Russia and Eastern Europe but I love the accents, so a great-looking girl there would be awesome.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

I love spanish people. I've been to spain 3 times, and every single time I've been, I literally look around the streets trying to find a horrendously physically unattractive person. NO. SUCH. THING. xP

but seriously, dem spanish sexyness<3


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Do Spanish girls date outsiders? Like guys that aren't White or European themselves?

I have a Middle Eastern like appearance going for me so I was wondering.


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

Hungary, followed by Russia and Italy.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

I voted the country my of my heritage cause i <3 my face.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

I am partial towards Danish/Finnish/Czech/Ukrainian/Estonian/Lichtenstein


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

I have no experience in this myself, but my well traveled brother in law says Ukrainian women are a sight to behold.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Greece........


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Probably Italy or Russia, in my opinion, but then again, I haven't really paid that much attention xDD


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Scandinavian women = overrated


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Nick Carraway said:


> Do Spanish girls date outsiders? Like guys that aren't White or European themselves?


No, Spanish girls are not allowed to date any nationality or ethnicity other than their own ever. It's a law.

Seriously though, there are stereotypically "beautiful" and "ugly" people everywhere. And even if there was some "babe" utopia hidden away somewhere in the world, do you think the women would just fall at your feet?


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

To be completely honest, from reading the threads you have made so far, you come off as an aspiring pickup artist who only relies on the most superficial qualities to get him by, and looks at women in the same manner. 

You claim to be a hot ladies' man, and then you use a 'modest, inexperienced in dating' alibi in an attempt to convince people be partial towards you. You also claim to not be proposing theories, yet your generalizations clearly lean towards doing so. Sounds to me that you're not so confident and are just playing off of other people's insecurities.

I don't know whether or not you see this as an issue, but that's just my two cents. Take what you will from it.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Dolorous Haze said:


> No, Spanish girls are not allowed to date any nationality or ethnicity other than their own ever. It's a law.
> 
> Seriously though, there are stereotypically "beautiful" and "ugly" people everywhere. And even if there was some "babe" utopia hidden away somewhere in the world, do you think the women would just fall at your feet?


Not laws or anything, Spain is a developed country. I am talking about preferences and whether an outsider can score there, especially if he looks Brown, a group of people which aren't too liked in Europe (French hate Arabs and Brown people in general a lot from what I have read and heard). So I am asking on that basis alone. *I know Spanish women date other Europeans and even other White people but I am talking about them dating minorities like me.*

Quit pretending like there wouldn't be some backlash if she did so but I am asking because I like women from there, Italy, and Eastern Europe a lot and I am not a White guy or a European guy. So would it favor me (assuming everything else like personality) are in order or would it work against me (even if I was an attractive guy with a great personality). 

Judging by your response it seems like Europeans are a bit scared of talking about race unlike us Americans who talk about it so casually.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

TMPEH said:


> To be completely honest, from reading the threads you have made so far, you come off as an aspiring pickup artist who only relies on the most superficial qualities to get him by, and looks at women in the same manner.
> 
> You claim to be a hot ladies' man, and then you use a 'modest, inexperienced in dating' alibi in an attempt to convince people be partial towards you. You also claim to not be proposing theories, yet your generalizations clearly lean towards doing so. Sounds to me that you're not so confident and are just playing off of other people's insecurities.
> 
> I don't know whether or not you see this as an issue, but that's just my two cents. Take what you will from it.


BINGO, I want to be an international playboy.


----------



## SoulShield (Jan 17, 2013)

What's with you and these polls about women? 
For what it's worth, I chose France.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I chose "other" because I have found "hot women" in every country I have visited.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

SoulShield said:


> What's with you and these polls about women?
> For what it's worth, I chose France.


one poll was a blonde and brunette poll and then I posted this poll

it was for the fun of it and good conversations but apparently everyone in here has an issue with it being posted

I will email a moderator or admin and ask them to delete this thread as that would be appropriate


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

lol @ England getting no votes at all

I think France is middle of the pack when it comes to women, generally speaking. I would not put it anywhere near Spain or Italy, I just like the style of women in those countries way too much. I mean no bias, French girls have been MUCH MUCH nicer to me than Italian girls have (they are mean to me for some reason) but I would take an Italian girl over a French girl any day. Eastern European girls are also hotter than them.

Scandinavian women are cute but just overrated IMO.

Again, my experience is limited and may change as time goes on.


----------



## SoulShield (Jan 17, 2013)

Nick Carraway said:


> one poll was a blonde and brunette poll and then I posted this poll
> 
> it was for the fun of it and good conversations but apparently everyone in here has an issue with it being posted
> 
> I will email a moderator or admin and ask them to delete this thread as that would be appropriate


Woooah easy buddy. I wasn't suggesting that you commit post suicide. I was just asking about the trend. No need to act rashly and do something that you can't take back. Don't make your mother cry.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

SoulShield said:


> Woooah easy buddy. I wasn't suggesting that you commit post suicide. I was just asking about the trend. No need to act rashly and do something that you can't take back. Don't make your mother cry.


"don't make your mother cry"

My mother doesn't cry over online posts, maybe yours does. As for asking me to cool down, as far as I am concerned you were the one who threw a bitch fit over the thread. So you need to take a chill pill.

As for the trend, I post what is on my mind, don't like it? 10 other threads for you to put your crap on.


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Nick Carraway said:


> Not laws or anything, Spain is a developed country. I am talking about preferences and whether an outsider can score there, especially if he looks Brown, a group of people which aren't too liked in Europe (French hate Arabs and Brown people in general a lot from what I have read and heard). So I am asking on that basis alone. *I know Spanish women date other Europeans and even other White people but I am talking about them dating minorities like me.*
> 
> Quit pretending like there wouldn't be some backlash if she did so but I am asking because I like women from there, Italy, and Eastern Europe a lot and I am not a White guy or a European guy. So would it favor me (assuming everything else like personality) are in order or would it work against me (even if I was an attractive guy with a great personality).
> 
> Judging by your response it seems like Europeans are a bit scared of talking about race unlike us Americans who talk about it so casually.


I know there is not a law against it. I was joking. There are *obviously*​ Spanish people who date people of other nationalities.

Brown people aren't liked in Europe???? What? Yes, there is some racism in France, but you are implying that all Europeans are incredibly racist...which is well...racist.

Europeans aren't afraid to talk about race, it just isn't that big of a deal here, at least not where I'm from. Personally, I wouldn't date you because you seem very obsessed with physical appearance and race, which is extremely off putting. It makes you seem very shallow. Not to mention the fact that you seem to believe that you can "pick-up" any woman which is even more unattractive. Of course, other Irish girls might have a different opinion since...wait a minute..._not all Irish girls share the same beliefs/ideals/attractions. _Not all Spanish girls are "hot". Not all Italians will fall at your feet.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

L'Empereur said:


> Greece........


We're beauties. 




I really like some Scandinavian girls and eastern bloc girls.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

antahon said:


> We're beauties.


Pics por favor


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Hahaha. "Eastern European Countries". Like they're one unit. You know, Eastern Europe is pretty big, bigger than some of the individual countries listed combined.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Dolorous Haze said:


> I know there is not a law against it. I was joking. There are *obviously*​ Spanish people who date people of other nationalities.
> 
> Brown people aren't liked in Europe???? What? Yes, there is some racism in France, but you are implying that all Europeans are incredibly racist...which is well...racist.
> 
> Europeans aren't afraid to talk about race, it just isn't that big of a deal here, at least not where I'm from. Personally, I wouldn't date you because you seem very obsessed with physical appearance and race, which is extremely off putting. It makes you seem very shallow. Not to mention the fact that you seem to believe that you can "pick-up" any woman which is even more unattractive. Of course, other Irish girls might have a different opinion since...wait a minute..._not all Irish girls share the same beliefs/ideals/attractions. _Not all Spanish girls are "hot". Not all Italians will fall at your feet.


and you come off as really bitch so I wouldn't date you either


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Nick Carraway said:


> and you come off as really bitch so I wouldn't date you either


The fact that you don't consider me 'datable' is a compliment, so thanks.


----------



## akaskar (Nov 13, 2012)

Ukraine for sure


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Dolorous Haze said:


> The fact that you don't consider me 'datable' is a compliment, so thanks.


no problem


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

btw, any europeans on here who aren't bitchy that can clearly answer my question? thank you!


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Nick Carraway said:


> btw, any europeans on here who aren't bitchy that can clearly answer my question? thank you!


By the way, I would recommend not calling people on here bitchy. If I was sensitive or if I really was "bitchy" I could easily report that as a personal attack.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Dolorous Haze said:


> By the way, I would recommend not calling people on here bitchy. If I was sensitive or if I really was "bitchy" I could easily report that as a personal attack.


ya and I would report you for insulting me first, see, works both ways doesn't it?

but you have become an irritation to me on here so I am adding you to the ignore list, I certainly hope Spanish women (if you are spanish) are better than this


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Nick Carraway said:


> ya and I would report you for insulting me first, see, works both ways doesn't it?
> 
> but you have become an irritation to me on here so I am adding you to the ignore list, I certainly hope Spanish women (if you are spanish) are better than this


How did I insult you? I merely pointed out that judging whole populations of women based on their appearance made you seem shallow, which it does. I also claimed that you suggesting that Europeans are racists was a (very ironic kind of) racism. I'm just trying to give you a heads up really. This "I want to conquer women" kind of attitude won't get you very many dates. These aren't personal attacks, only observations.

Now, you could have responded to my criticisms of your thread with some level of maturity, instead of resorting to calling me a bitch. That is what we call a personal attack and could land you with an infraction or a ban. Once again, I'm being nothing but helpful here, just pointing out a rule on the site so you can stay here a little bit longer if you wish.

Oh, you're adding me to your ignore list? If you listen very carefully you can hear my heart breaking.


----------



## SoulShield (Jan 17, 2013)

Nick Carraway said:


> "don't make your mother cry"
> 
> My mother doesn't cry over online posts, maybe yours does. As for asking me to cool down, as far as I am concerned you were the one who threw a bitch fit over the thread. So you need to take a chill pill.
> 
> As for the trend, I post what is on my mind, don't like it? 10 other threads for you to put your crap on.


I assure you, I was only joking the whole time.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

hmm, so I called her a bitch now? I thought being bitchy and being a bitch were different things but seriously, can someone give me ACTUAL advice on how a man that is brown in appearance can date women in Europe?

I know it is an issue because if you have so many arabs/middle eastern in Europe yet a white girl - arab guy couple is unheard of there, something must be going on that I am unaware of.

Anyone?


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Nick Carraway said:


> Do Spanish girls date outsiders? Like guys that aren't White or European themselves?
> 
> I have a Middle Eastern like appearance going for me so I was wondering.


In general: Physically, yes. Culturally, no.

With that being said, there are plenty of "Middle Easterners" who are attracted to people of different ethnicities, but who still think it's a cultural "no-no" to marry out side of their ethnicity/nationality/culture/religion. It has less to do with looks and more to do with tradition based in xenophobic ignorance/nationalist arrogance.

There's people like this in the US too. "Guidos" who insist on only dating other "Italians." African-Americans who insist on only dating other African Americans. Sometimes it's based in physical preference, but in my opinion, it's _more often_ based in prejudice, jealousy and, uncertainty.


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Nick Carraway said:


> hmm, so I called her a bitch now? I thought being bitchy and being a bitch were different things but seriously, can someone give me ACTUAL advice on how a man that is brown in appearance can date women in Europe?
> 
> I know it is an issue because if you have so many arabs/middle eastern in Europe yet a white girl - arab guy couple is unheard of there, something must be going on that I am unaware of.
> 
> Anyone?


-My best friend's boyfriend is "brown". She's dating him because he is incredibly talented, intelligent, respectful and shares similar beliefs as her. It doesn't matter what the colour of his skin is.  If your expectations are realistic, you don't actively search for racist women and you're a decent guy, you'll have no trouble finding a girl here.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

I am not saying that European women preferring White men makes them racist, in fact it makes it normal and that is how it should be, because naturally we are attracted to those like us. I was ASKING how much trouble a westernized Brown guy who is culturally American would have hooking up with women in Europe.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I say none. I really don't think that any country has significantly more beautiful people than any other.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

The most attractive woman in history has already been born, she was born in Germany, so Germany wins.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

OMG really

Scandinavian women leading on polls?

This is so freaking stupid! I find them so overrated compared to other European women and not to mention a lot of them are stuck up and arrogant too.

In b4 people say I got rejected by one.

I didn't, I was too afraid to even make a move on them.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Nick Carraway said:


> OMG really
> 
> Scandinavian women leading on polls?
> 
> ...


You're right, there is a disturbing lack of Marlene Dietrich in this thread...
Not that she's a country I suppose


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

phony said:


> I love spanish people. I've been to spain 3 times, and every single time I've been, I literally look around the streets trying to find a horrendously physically unattractive person. NO. SUCH. THING. xP
> 
> but seriously, dem spanish sexyness<3


Phony, you really like everything about me, hm? 

or maybe I'm the horrendously physically unattractive person you've been looking for.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

lol josue, you should have been the one to answer my question about spanish women and whether or not they date interracial with brown or asian men

anyways, this poll is so screwed up, Scandinavian women are HANDS DOWN the MOST OVERRATED women on the freaking planet, I quit! I regret making this thread.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Invertedly-contrarian opinion: Scandinavian


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I haven't been to Spain, Italy or Greece so I didn't vote but I've seen some jaw dropping, beautiful women from those countries. I think I did more head turning in the Netherlands than any country I visited. My neck was sore when I left! And they all seemed so fit there, must be all the bicycling. But for pure, sincere, quiet charm I'd take Belgium. I felt so welcomed there & I just seemed to click with the women I got to know. (single INFP guys, check out Belgium!) Yes & lots of pretty ones there too. If I were single I'd go back. Anyway back to looks; France kind of surprised me. Maybe that French "mystique" elevated my expectations but, meh.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Aqualung said:


> I haven't been to Spain, Italy or Greece so I didn't vote but I've seen some jaw dropping, beautiful women from those countries. I think I did more head turning in the Netherlands than any country I visited. My neck was sore when I left! And they all seemed so fit there, must be all the bicycling. But for pure, sincere, quiet charm I'd take Belgium. I felt so welcomed there & I just seemed to click with the women I got to know. (single INFP guys, check out Belgium!) Yes & lots of pretty ones there too. If I were single I'd go back. Anyway back to looks; France kind of surprised me. Maybe that French "mystique" elevated my expectations but, meh.


did you score in Europe at all?


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Nick Carraway said:


> did you score in Europe at all?


Well, unfortunately that wasn't an option at the time. : ( I was married then but divorced her a few years later.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

ah okay

SCREW YOU PerC

ugh, Scandinavian women leading in poll, this is SO FREAKING DUMB

they are overrated for crying out loud!


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Well, you do have three countries lumped together there... If you lumped Italy/Spain/France together, the same thing would happen. 

I voted france for the looks of the few I've met stateside and germany because mrrawr people are purported to be less stiflingly puritan there.

I am noticing about um... 2/3rds of the planet missing from the poll though. You know, like all of asia (minus russia), australia, south america, africa...


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I tend to think that mixed heritage makes beautiful men and women.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

William I am said:


> Well, you do have three countries lumped together there... If you lumped Italy/Spain/France together, the same thing would happen.
> 
> I voted france for the looks of the few I've met stateside and germany because mrrawr people are purported to be less stiflingly puritan there.
> 
> I am noticing about um... 2/3rds of the planet missing from the poll though. You know, like all of asia (minus russia), australia, south america, africa...


because this is a poll about European women

and PerC overwhelmingly favors the most overrated women on the planet


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

French women are hot. Although the trend where men rate women on the internet has loser written all over it.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Staffan said:


> French women are hot. Although the trend where men rate women on the internet has loser written all over it.


ya well a lot of those men probably get more than you do so get lost with your whining

and still

Scandinavian women = most overrated women on the planet


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Nick Carraway said:


> because this is a poll about European women
> 
> and PerC overwhelmingly favors the most overrated women on the planet


Herp a Derp, I just re-read the title  Still- Russia is not in Europe.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Poland! Yes, I'm biased.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

eastern european women = underrated

btw how many of you loons in here have actually met a Scandinavian woman before? you wouldn't be voting for them this much if you knew some in real life, I had to work for one, PAIN IN THE ASS!


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Another vote for Ukraine.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Is Brazil in europe?


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Rumania: Their women are like the Latinas of Eastern Europe.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

come on PerC we can do it!

lets beat the Scandinavian countries on the poll!


----------



## Aeloria (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm partial to Irish girls. Red hair, fair skin. I like the delicate look.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Greek women. I blame Marina Diamandis.

I will say that I'm inclined to adore Scandinavian features, though.

I would also say Italian but that would make me fairly biased, and I'm not that good-looking anyway. I prefer northern Italians over my ethnically southern Sicilian ass any day.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

Germany and the Nords, and Spain

There are beautiful people in all countries of course, but when I think "hot euro girls" that's what comes to mind


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I picked russia. I don't know why. That female tennis player Maria Sharapova is from there. She's beautiful. Saw her on TV the first time when I was thirteen.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Aeloria said:


> I'm partial to Irish girls. Red hair, fair skin. I like the delicate look.



Calvin and Hobbes Comic Strip, January 03, 1986 on GoComics.com


----------



## honoshikun (Sep 16, 2013)

Italian women are beautiful, I think I'd go straight for Laura Pausini, she's a MILF.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Belgium. They still have a Royal family.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Tega1 said:


> I picked russia. I don't know why. That female tennis player Maria Sharapova is from there. She's beautiful.


Really?

I'm going to guess UK isn't going to win here haha. I wouldn't know about any other European country, I've not been to any. You can't judge a whole countries women or men on the few people you may have seen or met in your life. That's pretty dumb.



> Greek women. I blame Marina Diamandis.


She's also half Welsh/British.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Whatever country I'm in roud:


----------

